
Show HN: YouPoll – approval and range (score) polls to increase group happiness - mcep5f
https://youpoll.me/
======
mcep5f
Check out Nicky Case's interactive guide detailing alternative voting systems:

[http://ncase.me/ballot/](http://ncase.me/ballot/)

